# Los Angeles area Cockatiel breeders?



## GreatLife (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm looking for some great breeders of Cockatiels around the Los Angeles county area. I want to get an attractive, high quality, hand fed, tame, sociable baby cockatiel. I want to get the best all around Cockatiel I can (or two).


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome! 

Sorry, I can't help you. I'm a bit farther north than Los Angeles. The closest I've looked is in Santa Barbara. You could try Magnolia Bird Farm in Anaheim, they may know of some breeders in LA. One of the bird breeders I worked for gets a lot of her stock from them. They also breed birds, but I'm not sure I'd call their birds high quality. Why may I ask do you think a good confirmation is going to make a good pet? 

I did find one breeder in Ontario and one in Laguna Hills, not sure where that is though.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried searching ebayclassifieds.com or hoobly.com? When I lived in San Diego I used to search those sites a lot and LA always has a bunch of birds for sale.


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

I got Sunny from a lady who lives out in Hemet. I don't know how far that is from where you are, but she was worth it. Sunny is so sweet and got a completely clean bill of health from the Dr. Their birds are kept as pets and they really socialize the babies. Plus her and I have been emailing back and forth since I got him. She's been great about giving me tips to make the adjustment easier for Sunny and she checks in to see how he's doing and stuff, it's obvious she cares about her birds getting good homes! Since I live in Ventura county, it was like a 2 1/2 hour drive for me, so her and I were able to work out a way to meet up, which I also really appreciated!!

Anyways, if you're interested, she has a couple ads around on the internet. Here's a link to one of them where it lists her contact information. Her name is Karen.

http://hemet.olx.com/baby-cockatiels-hand-fed-tame-iid-156164004

Good luck finding the perfect babies


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Hemet is east of San Diego in the desert toward Nevada. About twice the distance as Santa Barbara would be. 

Never mind, I didn't catch the part about you being in Ventura County.


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah I'm in Camarillo so it was still farther than I wanted to go, about 2.5 hours each way! But her husband was nice enough to meet me in Long Beach since he had a job out there that week, that saved quite a bit of time! She also offered to meet me in Temecula where they have a business, so I appreciated that they were willing to work with me. But like I said it would have been worth the drive, we're so happy with Sunny, his temperament and health are both great!


----------

